# Utiliser Ipad Us en France



## masterpact777 (11 Juillet 2011)

Bonjour,

Je pars au US cet été et je compte m offrir un ipad2 wifi.
Je vais donc acheter un ipad en langue et clavier US.

Sera t il possible de le convertir en français et clavier fr?

Merci de vos conseils.


----------



## Gwen (11 Juillet 2011)

Aucun problème. Les iPad sont les même quelque soit le pays d'achat.

Il suffira ensuite d'aller dans les préférences et de changer de clavier, le reste s'adaptera.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juillet 2011)

un adaptateur electrique universel sera bien utile..... et attention au voltage


----------



## Gwen (11 Juillet 2011)

Ça se recharge en USB ou sinon, avec un simple adaptateur de prise régionale (1&#8364; chez casto). Rien de bien compliqué.


----------



## masterpact777 (25 Septembre 2011)

Un pe de retard dans mon retour... 
Mais pour info, un ipad acheté au US se convertit automatiquement en langue française  avec clavier français des la premier connexion sur iTunes...

Trop fort!!

Merci.


----------

